# Marillion



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

_look if you are one of those teeny TT owners who've never heard of Marillion then read no further, this thread is not intended for you and I don't want any of your sarky remarks..._

Once many moons ago when I was an impressionable teenage girl I owned the album "Script for a Jesters Tear" on vynyl. Loved it to bits but upgraded to a stereo without record deck so havent listened to if for more than 10 years. Well saw it on CD in a bargain bin in Swindon yesterday, have just listened to it and have SUCH a big grin, singing along at the top of my voice - good job I wasn't in the car with the roof down ;D

If you have a dusty copy go and put it on - it will bring memories of Fish looking sexy on TOTP flooding back!

or maybe it's just me... :

Louise (reliving her youth )


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Louise (reliving her youth )


oh how times have changed. Its now called "Yoof"


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Script - Real To Reel - Fugazi - Misplaced Chilhood - Market Square Hereos - All got


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

in my day only Janet Steet Porter called it "yoof"


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Script - Real To Reel - Fugazi - Misplaced Chilhood - Market Square Hereos - All got


ohmigod - yes I remember! must have only had them as copies on dodgy home made tapes... :

whateverhappendedto Marillion then? do they still tour? bit early for them to be doing the cruise liners/eastbourne variety show...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

They still tour - but after Misplaced Childhood things went a bit Pete Tong - Incommunicado I think was the last hit single which was from the album after MC. Then once FISH (Derek W Dick) left I lost interest in the new material - the sound totally changed


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

i think you'll find they play places like butlins minehead these days for special fan conventttions ie people who have had no life since 1987... and dare i say best place for 'em ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

My ex girlfriend used to remind me of Marillion....

.... yes, she stank like FISH....

boom-boom....


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> ley link=board=OffTop;num=1050256628;start=0#6 date=04/13/03 at 19:20:42]i think you'll find they play places like butlins minehead these days for special fan conventttions ie people who have had no life since 1987... and dare i say best place for 'em ;D


*lol*

are they on a bill with Iron Maiden and Hawkwind? do you think all their hardcore fans are still wearning the same unwashed denim jacket?


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

hey!  i really don't expect marrillion and hawkwind to be mentioned in the same sentence! hawkwind are class - well apart from nick turner's hair style obviously ;D had a denim jacket nicked from a hawkwind concert  ... you can mention marillion and saxon in the same sentence if you want - they're probably on the same bill! ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

SAXON!!! I had defn erased them from my memory...

lol - bands just aren't the same these days - too much shampoo and hair gel... ;D


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

saw saxon on a big bill - they were worse than girlschool!  the tops were motorhead - they were stonking - and LOUD  couldn't hear properly for 3 days! excellent! ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ah - the good old days - Motorhead - Saxon - Magnum - Legs Diamond......lol.....


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

never saw Motorhead but did see Angus do his stuff at Wembly Arena on the Back in Black tour... if I go deaf as an old lady I WILL sue their roadcrew.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

two things still burn me - never saw bon scott w/ acdc (they really were never the same) and not seeing stevie ray vaughan before he died despite having tickets twice  ... seen motorhead 3 times and survived! used to play them to get through tough days at work ;D ... so who saw rainbow?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Never saw Rainbow - but have been playing Best Of recently.

DP Machine gets a good playing too - go a very scratched orignal.......nice and purple.... ;D


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

seen rainbow, gillan, pace with gary moore, whitesnake and glen hughs in something so i guess that means i've seen purple if not all at he same time ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Damn - I need to check my typos...... :-[


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> in my day only Janet Steet Porter called it "yoof" Â


Thats because she had so many sodding teeth that she could not articulate her mouth fully. 

Did you ever see the film of her eating an apple through a tennis racquet? Better entertainment than Marillion


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> ... do you think all their hardcore fans are still wearning the same unwashed denim jacket?


Well they must be all back in fashion now then with the dirty sorry worn denim revival


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Space Ritual goes in the changer this week. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Oh dear. I am old. But I can talk with ahem authority

Saw:

Hawkwind at Crystal Palace Bowl
Saw Rainbow's last gig, at a sports centre in Islington, supported by Lita Ford. Got hit on head by Heineken can thrown by Joe Lynn Turner
Saxon, most recently last year. Still very good. They did a reworking of classic tracks a couple of years ago.
Motorhead countless times- first saw them in 1982 on the Iron Fist tour. Ruined a bit by Brian Poodle May at the 25th anniversary gig in 2000! Best line up was with Brian Robertson
Whitesnake, in beer belly and big hair days

Also saw:
Scorpions
Def Leppard pre pyromania and 1-armed drummer
MSG - wow!
Gillan on the Magic tour
Iron Maiden on Beast, Powerslave, Piece of Mind tours
etc etc etc...............
Magnum
Rush (awful rubbish)

and germane to this subject, Marillion when they were called Silmarillion at the Marquee.

Not arf, alright.

Where's my copy of You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet?

;D ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

RUSH awefull rubbish. They are one of my favourites. Saw them 3 nights running at wembley arena on time stand still tour!

As for marillion  T7 were you wearing your silk camono at the time?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> RUSH awefull rubbish. They are one of my favourites. Saw them 3 nights running at wembley arena on time stand still tour!
> 
> As for marillion Â  T7 were you wearing your silk camono at the time?


Spirit of Radio still sounds good cranked up high. ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> As for marillion Â  T7 were you wearing your silk camono at the time?


what yesterday or in 1983...? ;D

never got to see Hawkwind (my mum wouldn't let me stay out that late)... but I do recall listening to Silver Machine ad infinitum at some dodgy heavy metal pub on the South Circular near Catford...(? Vernan you don't remember it do you?)... underage drinking Pernod and Black 

i think I had erased Gillan from my memory as well...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Still laughing at the thought of neil from the young ones waving the V's in the airs saying what about some Hawkwind or Marillion when the TV closes down.

What about Gary Moore or rather Gammy Jaw as he was known.?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

MSG - Not bad
Iron Maiden - Play Live After Death in the TT - (2nd cd with the Hammersmith songs is great)
Also nothing like a bit of Ozzy aswell........


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I loved Marillion!

I even quite liked some of the new stuff when Steve Hogarth took over. No One Can etc, etc..

Can't beat Lavender as a love song, although Forgotten Sons and Market Square Heros are two of my faves.. 

Might go and dig out my 'Best of' CD....


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

> never got to see Hawkwind (my mum wouldn't let me stay out that late)... but I do recall listening to Silver Machine ad infinitum at some dodgy heavy metal pub on the South Circular near Catford...(? Vernan you don't remember it do you?)... underage drinking Pernod and Black Â


Oh my God. You mean the metal night at the Saxon Tavern, don't you? If not there was also a metal night (smaller) in the the back room of the Black Horse & Harrow in Catford itself, and they had them at the huge Downham Tavern on occasions.

If you mean the Saxon Tavern, I was there most weeks. I lived in Canadian Avenue at the time, so walked through the estate, had a couple of underage snakebites at the Allerford bought by my mate's dad, then on for an evening of NWOBHM.

I wonder if I ever bought you one of those Pernods & Black


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

> Still laughing at the thought of neil from the young ones waving the V's in the airs saying what about some Hawkwind or Marillion when the TV closes down.
> 
> What about Gary Moore or rather Gammy Jaw as he was known.?


Oh, I'm on a charge now. Jumpers for goalposts, small boys, headbanging at the Hammersmith Odeon, isn't it?

I think he was going on about Steve Hillage IIRC "It means something really heavy. No more telly".

Gary Moore. I assume you mean metal Moore (Corridors of Power and the admirably poorly titled We Want Moore!) rather than the blues stuff? Saw him at ?Monsters of Rock?. Bad waistcoat type jacket.

A bit later my favourite band was Doctor & the Medics (local SE London boys, and a fantastic Silver Machine as their first single), who introduced me to the delights of Zodiac Mindwarp and the Love Reaction. I treasure my copy of the High Priest of Love mini LP. I wore my original (white!) Mindwarp T-shirt well into the 90s when it finally disintegrated.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Oh, I'm on a charge now. Jumpers for goalposts, small boys, headbanging at the Hammersmith Odeon, isn't it?
> 
> I think he was going on about Steve Hillage IIRC "It means something really heavy. No more telly".
> 
> ...


Then you should read 'Fucked by Rock' by the ZMW singer (forget name ) sex and sex (anal) and drugs and more drugs and rock n roll epitomised.

Good holiday read. Keep cover covered....


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Oh my God. You mean the metal night at the Saxon Tavern, don't you? If not there was also a metal night (smaller) in the the back room of the Black Horse & Harrow in Catford itself, and they had them at the huge Downham Tavern on occasions.
> 
> If you mean the Saxon Tavern, I was there most weeks. I lived in Canadian Avenue at the time, so walked through the estate, had a couple of underage snakebites at the Allerford bought by my mate's dad, then on for an evening of NWOBHM.
> 
> I wonder if I ever bought you one of those Pernods & Black Â


Vernan - I literally fell off my chair laughing as I read this - yes it was the Saxon Tavern - the year prob 83/84 - I was 16.. (ooer don't think I'd let a 16 year old daughter of mine go to a pub like that... :-/ )

Used to go with a bunch of 17/18 year olds from school (the one with the purple uniform in Sidcup!) there were never many girls there on the Friday (?) night iirc...and the older ones were generally not that _nice_ ;D

god this is worse than friends reunited Â 

Louise Â ;D


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Gobsmacked


----------



## myk (Apr 1, 2003)

Used to worship Marillion back in the 80's - saw them live all over the place but they went a bit flat with the departure of the mighty Fish! :'(

When I was in the sixth form there was a rumour of them going to play at our school dance (Aylesbury Grammar - local band you see) but the headmaster put a stop and we ended up with some other dodos instead - don't know how true that was.

What's really wierd is bumping into Pete Trawavas (bass player) a few months back, buying a can of peas in Tescos. I suppose they eat and sh1t like the rest of us - but it's not rock 'n' roll is it?

Vernan - what a great taste in music you had/have. Remember seeing loads of those bands mentioned. Don't get out to see so much live stuff these days - wife/kids usual stuff! Used to love coming out from seeing someone really loud (Motorhead/Slayer/Suicidal Tendencies) and not being able to hear the London traffic - then we knew we'd had a great night.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

> Used to love coming out from seeing someone really loud (Motorhead/Slayer/Suicidal Tendencies) and not being able to hear the London traffic - then we knew we'd had a great night.


Bands aren't as loud as they used to be, I reckon. You just don't get the "can't hear for three days" like you used to. Could just be age , but I had my hearing tested a while back and it's fine, so I think it's the noise regulations. That said, my mate got permanent damage in one ear after we went to see Motorhead at Brixton. Now _that's_ rock'n'roll............. going to see the Cooper Temple Clause in a week or so. They are a loud band.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Going to see Placebo tonight and I hope it is LOUD. ;D [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

enjoy - been zipping about in the tt today with the new album on repeat 8) ... and back to the old stuff - first consert i went to was boston - anyboody remember "more than a feeling"?


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I watched the London Marillion on Sunday.....wasn't that bird great who set the world record, bit skinny for me though ;D ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Going to see Placebo tonight and I hope it is LOUD. ;D [smiley=dude.gif]


It was LOUD ;D 8)


----------

